# Spanish Mackerel in PCB...



## Jranger (Feb 24, 2017)

Any Spanish starting to show up? I mainly fish the pass up to the jetty at St. Andrews...Also any recommendations for camping? St. Andrews stays booked up through may. Thanks


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 24, 2017)

Have been seeing pictures of some good catches in the last couple days coming out of the bay. I'll be honest, I don't think the spanish went very far at all with the water temps.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 24, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> Have been seeing pictures of some good catches in the last couple days coming out of the bay. I'll be honest, I don't think the spanish went very far at all with the water temps.



Thanks Dustin!


----------

